

Sieve of Eratosthenes - JacksonGariety
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieve_of_Eratosthenes

======
_mulder_
Project Eurler[1] is a great way to familiarise yourself with Eratosthenes and
learn some coding too!

[1][https://projecteuler.net/](https://projecteuler.net/)

